# Game 3 Thoughts



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Is this now a series or did the Mavs just let one slip away?


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Dallas could have won this one and the series is almost over. But overall I still think Dallas played pretty well considering the first road game in this series. I just wish this tough loss wouldn't cut their confidence. I say Dallas win the series in 6 games.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Mavs let this slip away, we didnt play with a sense of urgency while Miami played their best ball. Pathetic though on Miami if you play your best and only win by 2


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

The Mavs definatly let this one slip. Dirk went to the line looking like he was scared or somthing, and missed the second free throw, but nevertheless we only lost by 3 in a place where the Heat are now 9-1 in the post season. I actually think todays game wasnt the normal way the Mavs play, it was below average, but the sad thing is*besides that we lost the game*, is that the Mavs lost and Josh Howard scored over 20 points


----------



## Andrejos (Nov 11, 2004)

Mavs had game in their hands, but they foolishly let it. Wade had 5 fouls, they should play to force him to make another foul. Since there were more than 5 minutes of game, that shouldn't be such a big problem. Second, they had 10 points of lead, all they should do is to pass the ball to Dirk, who would play on fouls. Win guarantee. Yet in final minutes they played like a bounch of girls, not knowing what to do in offence and just loosing ball after ball. Oh yes and there were refferees who helped Miami big time. Every touch of Mavs players in offence have been called as foul. On the other hand Shaq and Haslem were pushing, grabing, playing dirty and yet it was nothing. I thought judging that badly could only be seen in Europe, guess I was wrong. But at the end, I can't say that referees are guilty, but only players themselves.


----------



## TheMostObjectiveGuy (May 30, 2006)

One game, one play can change the series. Dallas chickened out in the final 6 minutes, they played like not to lose instead of playing to win. while Miami played like they had nothing to lose. I just hope Dallas won't chicken out in future games.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

TheMostObjectiveGuy said:


> One game, one play can change the series. Dallas chickened out in the final 6 minutes, they played like not to lose instead of playing to win. while Miami played like they had nothing to lose. I just hope Dallas won't chicken out in future games.


I hear you man. If Dallas doesn’t win the title than they only have themselves to blame. I hear a lot of analyst saying that Dallas didn't play bad down the stretch, that Miami won this game. 7 pts in the last 6:27 of the game is playing bad.


----------



## stoble (May 19, 2006)

This is still not a series if Avery can address the following issues before next game.

- How in the heck did we let Twinkle-Toes Walker get to the basket so much?
- How did we let Wade get to the basket so many times (and giving him 18 FT attemps)?
- Why did we turn the ball over so much?
- Why is Dirk the only one trying to get to the basket?
- Why were we outrebounded so badly?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol it aint a series dallas will own it they will win next game and win the last one at home i reckon but we cant blame nowitzki for it like a few of my friends did but other guys in the team missed a few shots that could've won the game for us but it didnt happen oh well, we just didnt defend enuf in the last quarter


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I never was a fan of running the clock, but this time it really cost us this game and a comfortable lead. Up 13 with six minutes to go you can't break your own rhythm by hoping not to lose instead of trying to win. Guys were hitting shots, everyone was focussed and then we began to milk the clock. I'd rather speed the game up with that many points in front and put some pressure on the Heat. Of course you can't make every shot, but you can't relax. If you celebrate too early, you make the Crunch Time to the Choke Time and normally it's the home team that will benefit. 

But I also think that the team is strong enough to bounce back, there's so much room to improve and Avery will get the guys back in rhythm.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Playing freeze-out will lose the game for you; offensive rhythm is lost and it allows the Heat to develop its own rhythm. Settling for 3 pointers when Wade has 5 fouls and the Heat's already in the penalty?

I thought this game was the one to be worried about - I also think that the Mavs are now more realistic about the focus and aggression necessary to beat the Heat. I believe human nature was to blame for letting up. This loss may be as valuable to the Mavs as it was to the Heat.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

we all knew they werent gonna sweep the heat. Its game 3 on their court with their backs against the wall. We knew theyd prolly win. No surprise. game 4 is ours.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Look at this

Miami played there best came in with urgency and Wade had a monster game, despite that they only won by 2. If I were the Mavs I would be hyped up thinking yeah they played their best we played horrible and they won by 2 with a last second shot.

Thats just my 2 cents though so yeah


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

croco said:


> I never was a fan of running the clock, but this time it really cost us this game and a comfortable lead. Up 13 with six minutes to go you can't break your own rhythm by hoping not to lose instead of trying to win. Guys were hitting shots, everyone was focussed and then we began to milk the clock. I'd rather speed the game up with that many points in front and put some pressure on the Heat. Of course you can't make every shot, but you can't relax. If you celebrate too early, you make the Crunch Time to the Choke Time and normally it's the home team that will benefit.
> 
> But I also think that the team is strong enough to bounce back, there's so much room to improve and Avery will get the guys back in rhythm.


 Yeah I never liked that either, just keep scoring because if your up and your playing D they wont stop you!


----------



## TheMostObjectiveGuy (May 30, 2006)

SMDre said:


> I hear you man. If Dallas doesn’t win the title than they only have themselves to blame. I hear a lot of analyst saying that Dallas didn't play bad down the stretch, that Miami won this game. 7 pts in the last 6:27 of the game is playing bad.


Those who said Dallas played well and yet Miami won, are the kind of people with too much elephant dumps in their mouths.

But you know, they like D-wade, so instead of saying Dallas played bad and Miami got lucky, they turned it around and said Dallas played well but D-wade crushed them!

Believe it or not, heros are made by the media, it's easy for them to use words in a smart way to glorify certain players they like.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I wouldn't be concerned about the loss at all.

Avery wasn't a happy camper, and Dirk openly admitted that they were "over-confident" in the final minutes of the game.

This happened in the PHX series as well (choke up 9 point lead with under 3 minutes left), and DAL came out and played 2 great games after that.

Yes, it gives the opponent some confidence, but, when you simply out-class your opponent, it doesn't matter.

:cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jet said:


> The Mavs definatly let this one slip. Dirk went to the line looking like he was scared or somthing, and missed the second free throw, but nevertheless we only lost by 3 in a place where the Heat are now 9-1 in the post season. I actually think todays game wasnt the normal way the Mavs play, it was below average, *but the sad thing is*besides that we lost the game*, is that the Mavs lost and Josh Howard scored over 20 points*


When he went to the line with 19, I said that to the guy next to me. He hit both, and I was like **** let's leave and beat the traffic sarcastically. We have a simular streak with being up at half, so one of those streaks were bound to get broken last night...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> When he went to the line with 19, I said that to the guy next to me. He hit both, and I was like **** let's leave and beat the traffic sarcastically. We have a simular streak with being up at half, so one of those streaks were bound to get broken last night...


Oh yeah! Looks like your 20 hour drive paid off!

Are you still in MIA waiting for game 4?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The rest of us were terrible. 20 turnovers and 14 missed FTs IS THE BEST FROM MIAMI? You're no fun :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> You Mavs fans keep saying we played our best. Let me fix that-Wade played his best game so far. The rest of us were terrible. 20 turnovers and 14 missed FTs and we still win.


Since we are "discussing/baiting" on Dallas forum, I shall state:

Maybe "The rest of us were terrible. 20 turnovers and 14 missed FTs" IS THE BEST FROM MIAMI?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Oh yeah! Looks like your 20 hour drive paid off!
> 
> Are you still in MIA waiting for game 4?


I'm down here for the next 8 wks working for the Heat....But yes, from leaving back home until going to sleep after the game, I was going on 1 hour of sleep in 38 hours.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They were amazing for the last 6 minutes, we were horrible, and it still came down to a free throw. I'm a lil discouraged, but not worried at all. As far I'm concerned, we lost this one.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We let is slip away, expect Dirk to come out with a passion on game 4


----------

